# Yamaha RX-V767 no rear surround sound



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I have recently got one of these receivers, and this is my first time tryng to set it up.

I have rear surrounds, they are working with test tones, and I have set the levels correctly. I am trying to get them activated when watching 5.1 sources, which is proving difficult. I use the "standard" surround mode, have PLIIx enabled /tried DTS neo as well), but there's no sound from the rear surrounds at all when watching movies. What can I do to enable extendd surround decoding for 5.1 sources?

Edit: I have side surrounds as well, they are working as expected.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have them hooked up to the right speaker outputs? It's a common mistake to hook them up to the "rear sourond" outputs when you should have them hooked up to the "side sourond" speaker outputs. 
The Rear soround outputs are only to be used if your running 7.1


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, that's my issue. I have a pair on the surround, and a pair on the rear surrounds, and I want to have the processor use DPLIIx when I use a 5.1 source, but it's not having it. When I play a 2.0 source I get the processor to use all four surround speakers, as it is in "Pro Logic" mode already. When it sees a 5.1 source it seems to go into "straight" mode, even though te surround mode says "standard" and I've triplechecked that DPLIIx (or NEO:6) is activated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its been years since Ive had a Yamaha but maybe there is a setting in the user menu that allows a default to be set for each incoming mode?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, apparently there's an "option" button on the remote tht brings up a whole new manu that's inaccessible from the setup menu. There was an option for "extended surround" there, separate from all the other options. Weird and quirky, but it's working as expected now. This is my first Yamaha unit, and the menus are... not intuitive compared to my Denon stuff.


----------

